# Illegal Ukrainian 'mining farm' was not looking for cryptocurrencies, but for in-game currency FIFA 2021



## P4-630 (Jul 17, 2021)

News about the Ukrainian security service taking an illegal cryptocurrency miner offline. The miner used, among other things, 3,800 PlayStation 4s and more than 500 video cards,
and the necessary power was tapped from a local energy company. Now it appears that the massive rig was not used to mine Ethereum or any other proof-of-stake crypto currency, 
but to obtain the in-game currency of FIFA 2021.

According to the Ukrainian Delo, who says he has spoken with the security service.
Apparently it is profitable to play the latest FIFA on thousands of consoles and PCs simultaneously, in order to unlock a FIFA Ultimate Team using the in-game currency.
This team can be sold for 'real' money. In addition, the money can be spent on loot boxes, which can contain rare player cards.
Of course it helps that the power was tapped, so you can wonder whether other parties like this strategy.
In April, it turned out that the loot boxes in FIFA are a 'cornerstone of the game'.














						Боты для FIFA, а не майнинг: чем на самом деле занималась "криптоферма" в Виннице
					

Изъятое в Виннице Службой безопасности Украины оборудование оценивается в десятки миллионов гривен, а использовалось оно для продажи аккаунтов одной из самых популярных видеоигр в мире




					delo.ua


----------



## thesmokingman (Jul 17, 2021)

What will they do next?


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 18, 2021)

I knew they weren't mining crypto...


----------



## KainXS (Jul 18, 2021)

Man, I really gotta get into the FifA mOneY NoW mAn

wth


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 18, 2021)

KainXS said:


> Man, I really gotta get into the FifA mOneY NoW mAn
> 
> wth


If you can sell it, it has value.

People used to farm WoW gold.  This is no different.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 18, 2021)

Coverup


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 18, 2021)

eidairaman1 said:


> Coverup


Oh yeah, that's it, because the police that busted them actually love these guys, friggin lol.


----------



## robot zombie (Jul 18, 2021)

If I had been drinking anything when I read the line "Now it appears that the massive rig was not used to mine Ethereum or any other proof-of-stake crypto currency, but to obtain the in-game currency of FIFA 2021." I would have spit it out. I couldn't stop myself with a "pffff" before I opened the valve and explosive laughter came out of me like demon souls.

I can't with this world anymore. I can't be mad. I perfectly understand why these people went through the trouble. That's what makes it so absurd. That this kinda thing makes good sense to criminals. Dudes really be stealin power for them FIFA bukks lamo


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 18, 2021)

Hi,
Usually a snitch lowest paid or someone wanted more.


----------



## MentalAcetylide (Jul 21, 2021)

It doesn't surprise me in the least. Afterall, we're in the age of people stealing, murdering, and suiciding over simple entertainment(i.e. games) for some imaginary prestige or financial gain that they feel entitled to. Nothing new here, really. This is just the same insanity that has occurred since the dawn of ancient mystery religions & politics, but wrapped up in a different package. 



thesmokingman said:


> What will they do next?


Hmm... The chasing of underpants gnomes & collecting their hats with which they use to buy loot bags that has a 0.001% chance of containing the super ultra rare gnome called "Gnomesayin"?


----------

